# How to convert my Itunes library . . .



## El_Doro (Jul 16, 2004)

I want to convert my whole itunes library to mp3 format. Currently some songs are mp3's and some are m4a. 

Can someone suggest a programe that can convert my whole library, which is organised, so all the files are under artisit then album folders. I dont want to have to go through each file individually as i have around 600 to convert.

Or can anyone suggest and alternative way to convert my whole library? 


Cheers


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

dBpowerAMP Music Converter (dMC) sounds like it may do the conversion as long as none of the iTunes files have DRM protection. The support forums on the site seem to discuss methods and work arrounds for processing files in a directory structure. The software is not free but they offer a 30 day trial.

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

Usually m4a files are m4a because they have DRM protection (if that's the crap that will only allow the file on 3 different computers or something like that) The most efficient way to get rid of m4a that i have found is to burn a cd from itunes and then rip it using different software. I used CDex for about 50 cds worth of songs. quite the hastle, but now they are all mp3.
-mphair


----------



## El_Doro (Jul 16, 2004)

dBpowerAMP worked great, i already had the program, hadnt realised that there was a multiple file selection tool, worked fine on the diredtory structure. Dowloaded the codec for the m4a support. Everything worked great.


Cheers


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mphair said:


> Usually m4a files are m4a because they have DRM protection (if that's the crap that will only allow the file on 3 different computers or something like that) The most efficient way to get rid of m4a that i have found is to burn a cd from itunes and then rip it using different software. I used CDex for about 50 cds worth of songs. quite the hastle, but now they are all mp3.
> -mphair


_The *.m4p* file is a DRM-protected iTunes file and the *.m4a* file is an unprotected AAC audio file._​
El_Doro,

If you consider your question resolved, you can mark this thread "Solved" using the Thread Tools menu at the top of your fust post.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

mphair said:


> Usually m4a files are m4a because they have DRM protection (if that's the crap that will only allow the file on 3 different computers or something like that) The most efficient way to get rid of m4a that i have found is to burn a cd from itunes and then rip it using different software. I used CDex for about 50 cds worth of songs. quite the hastle, but now they are all mp3.
> -mphair


I believe there is a subtle difference between m4p and m4a

_The *.m4p* file is a DRM-protected iTunes file and the .m4a file is an unprotected AAC audio file._​
El_Doro,

If you consider your question resolved, you can mark this thread "Solved" using the Thread Tools menu at the top of your fust post.

EDIT: Just realized that the original link for the above quote included a paragraph on bypassing the DRM. Link removed. -CWW


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

cwwozniak...my mistake, i was going off of memory and didnt research. in my defense, they are pretty close and both kinda suck.
-gtard


----------

